# 903.3.1.1 question



## aaron@rollingsarchitects. (Jan 13, 2022)

2015 IBC  New construction no firewall construction.  High stack storage w/ some offices (more than ancillary). single story, non combustible. 

We are installing in the high stack I am not sure why we are trying to avoid the extra heads in the office area.  Mine not to wonder why.

903.3.1.1 Where the provisions of this code require that a building or portion thereof be equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with this section, sprinklers shall be installed *throughout* in accordance with NFPA 13 except as provided in Sections 903.3.1.1.1 and 903.3.1.1.2.

Our LHJ says that the bold throughout means, if only a portion of the building has to be sprinkled with NFPA 13 then the entire building has to be sprinkled.  We are reading it as, if NFPA 13 has to be installed in a portion, only that portion has to be sprinkled throughout. Is that the way everyone else sees it?   If so how do we convince our LHJ?  
Thank you,
AAron


----------



## fatboy (Jan 13, 2022)

"require that a building or portion thereof"

If a portion requires it, the building is required to be sprinklered *throughout. 

JMHO*


----------



## e hilton (Jan 13, 2022)

They would have repeated the phrase “portion thereof” if only part of the space needed coverage.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 13, 2022)

You have to back up to the _first _instance where "throughout" is used. It states that where it is required throughout a building or portion thereof, then it is only required _throughout _the building or that portion thereof as applicable, except in the locations indicated in the referenced sections. If it is only required in a portion of the building, then it must be sprinkled throughout that portion, except in those areas indicated--it is not required throughout the entire building unless the charging requirement states it is required throughout the building.

For example, Section 903.2.1.2 only requires sprinklers throughout stories containing a Group A-2 occupancy and any stories between the Group A-2 occupancy to and including the level of exit discharge. If a 3-story office building has a Group A-2 on the 2nd story, then the 2nd and 1st stories are required to be sprinkled "throughout" per 903.3.1.1, but the Group B 3rd story is not required to have sprinklers. However, if a building has a Group M occupancy and one of the conditions listed exists per Section 903.2.7, then the _building _is required to be sprinkled throughout per 903.3.1.1.


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 13, 2022)

RLGA - Excellent explanation. In the scenario of 1 and 2 sprinklered and not 3, don't you loose any trade offs, I believe like increased travel distance, for  a "fully sprinklered building"?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 13, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> RLGA - Excellent explanation. In the scenario of 1 and 2 sprinklered and not 3, don't you loose any trade offs, I believe like increased travel distance, for  a "fully sprinklered building"?


Yes. To get the "sprinkler tradeoffs," the _building _must be sprinklered throughout. For example, the footnotes for Table 506.2 specifically state that the sprinklered values (i.e., for SM, S13D, and S13R) can only be applied if the buildings are sprinklered throughout using those systems.


----------



## Genduct (Feb 10, 2022)

RLGA said:


> You have to back up to the _first _instance where "throughout" is used. It states that where it is required throughout a building or portion thereof, then it is only required _throughout _the building or that portion thereof as applicable, except in the locations indicated in the referenced sections. If it is only required in a portion of the building, then it must be sprinkled throughout that portion, except in those areas indicated--it is not required throughout the entire building unless the charging requirement states it is required throughout the building.
> 
> For example, Section 903.2.1.2 only requires sprinklers throughout stories containing a Group A-2 occupancy and any stories between the Group A-2 occupancy to and including the level of exit discharge. If a 3-story office building has a Group A-2 on the 2nd story, then the 2nd and 1st stories are required to be sprinkled "throughout" per 903.3.1.1, but the Group B 3rd story is not required to have sprinklers. However, if a building has a Group M occupancy and one of the conditions listed exists per Section 903.2.7, then the _building _is required to be sprinkled throughout per 903.3.1.1.


Ron, doesn't your explanation depend upon the separate spaces being separated by Rated assembly i.e fire barrier?

Or else NFPA 13 would require the most demanding space standard be allied to all the spaces?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 10, 2022)

Genduct said:


> Ron, doesn't your explanation depend upon the separate spaces being separated by Rated assembly i.e fire barrier?
> 
> Or else NFPA 13 would require the most demanding space standard be allied to all the spaces?


Only if the requirement states that a sprinkler system is required throughout a fire area containing a certain occupancy group (e.g., Section 903.2.3, Item #1, for Group E occupancies). If the entire building is the fire area, then it is required throughout the building. Using Group E as an example, if a building is divided by a fire barrier complying with Table 707.3.10 to create two fire areas and the Group E occupancy is only within one side of that fire barrier, then the sprinkler system is required through that fire area containing the Group E occupancy if the fire area is greater than 12,000 sq. ft., but not in the other fire area.


----------



## Genduct (Feb 10, 2022)

You need to write a guide that captures the fundamentals 

Are you teaching out there ?  You should be


----------



## RLGA (Feb 10, 2022)

I teach at The School of Architecture Founded by Frank Lloyd Wright (www.tsoa.edu).

I have written a book: https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759


----------



## Genduct (Feb 11, 2022)

RLGA said:


> I teach at The School of Architecture Founded by Frank Lloyd Wright (www.tsoa.edu).
> 
> I have written a book: https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759


Just ordered it
Looking forward to your insights

Mike


----------

